# Decatur, GA 3 yr old, Female, B&T ID23543-Pen 306



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

I have personally met this girl. She is a very sweet and submissive, pretty laid back. She is taller and heavier than the male currently at the shelter, and also in need of a good grooming, otherwise in good physical shape. She is doing just fine in a run with other dogs. 


****Permission to Crosspost***















http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13469445

ID23543-Pen 306
This dog is a very nice female German Shepherd. She is about 3 years old.
Intake date: 4/2/2009

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for seven business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.

Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

what a beauty


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

She is gorgeous and looks very worried.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

What a sweet sad face!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is a beauty!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Both in Decatur are gorgeous.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Adopted according to Petfinder!


----------

